# ¿Puede sacarse video compuesto de una salida VGA?



## bidaiaria (Feb 1, 2008)

De nuevo estoy con mis circuitos que no me andan. En este caso es un convertidor de señal de imagen. Convertir una señal de VGA, en RGB y en RCA. El problema esta en el RCA, el tipico cable de video amarillo, que no me anda.

Que tengo mal en la conversión de vga a rca? 

  Aquí tenéis el circuito


----------



## KaYn (Jun 9, 2008)

Estimado, el circuito que publicaste no convierte a rca.
Este circuito es para conectar una salida vga a RGB compuesto.
La circuiteria que se ve es para unir las sincronizaciones vertical y horizontal, para entregarla en compuesto.

Tambien es importante que tengas en cuenta antes de intentar conectar una vga a un TV CRT, que la frecuencia horizontal de una vga es de 31 khz, y los televisores son 15khz y 25khz los con mas resolucion.

De cualquier manera ese circuito que publicas a mi parecer esta incorrecto porque puentea las masas de colores con su color respectivo.

Yo te recomiendo lo siguiente:

VGA
Pin1  ----------  Rojo
Pin2 ----------- Verde
Pin3 ----------- Azul
Pin5 + pin6 +pin7 +pin8 + pin10 -------- Ground
Pin 13 ---------- H sync
Pin14 ----------- V Sync

Puentea los pines de ground.

También recomiendo usar los sincronismos separados, aunque si necesitas compuesto, puedes probar, yo los he puenteado y han andado bien. Otras personas les ponen una resistencia, y algunos construyen un circuito.

Espero haber sido claro, aunque a veces ni yo me entiendo. 

Saludos

PD: Si necesitas convertir a 15khz te puedo ayudar.


----------



## javicone (Jul 7, 2008)

Hola amigo KaIn quisiera saber si puedes aportar algun circuito referido a este tema ya que es interesante la posibilidad de armar algo para pasar de vga a video compuesto (rca), ayudaria mucho un jpg con algun circuito explicado, un abrazo grande

javier


----------



## KaYn (Jul 22, 2008)

Estimado, no has pensado quizas que es mas sencillo usar una t. de video que ya tenga salida rca? Ahora casi todas las tarjetas traen salida rca o svideo.

Voy a buscar en mi enredo de archivos si encuentro el plano de circuito para ayudarte.
saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 22, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí:
http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2tv/vga2palntsc.html
Chao.
eladficionado.


----------



## javicone (Jul 22, 2008)

muchisimas gracias elaficionado es muy bueno lo tuyo, siempre agradecido...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 10, 2008)

lo que sucede kayn es que mi notebook no tiene salida paratv solo vga. si alguno puede comentar resultados, buenisimo saludos


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 16, 2008)

En el aparato que quieres visualizar la salida VGA tienes posibilidad de ponerle un Euroconector? Si es así, puedes conectar en este el RGB y olvidarte del compuesto.

Saludos!


----------



## maildr (Dic 18, 2008)

He visto en algunas paginas de internet que venden un adaptador para transformar la señal VGA de un PC en señar de video compuesto RCA para conectar directamente a la entrada de video de un televisor concencional. Me ha sorprendido porque yo pensaba que de la conexion VGA de 15 pin solo podia sacarse video RGB. ¿es posible transformar la señal VGA a una entrada RCA?


----------



## Guest (Dic 20, 2008)

¿si combinabas los 3 RGB no sacabas la señal de video compuesto?


----------



## maildr (Dic 22, 2008)

pero pueden mezclarse las 3 lineas RGB?


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 22, 2008)

si... pero necesitas un mezclador especial... nada de unir los 3 pines y ya... 

Intenta con este CI de Analog

http://www.analog.com/en/digital-to-analog-converters/video-encoders/ad725/products/product.html


----------



## Guest (Dic 22, 2008)

Chico3001 dijo:
			
		

> si... pero necesitas un mezclador especial... nada de unir los 3 pines y ya...
> 
> Intenta con este CI de Analog
> 
> http://www.analog.com/en/digital-to-analog-converters/video-encoders/ad725/products/product.html




No pongo en duda lo que dizes, pero mis ratos he pasado jugando quitando colores a la imagen.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 22, 2008)

Hola.
Mira aquí: http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2tv/vga2palntsc.html 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 29, 2008)

Esos cables solo funcionan para placas de video que tengan TV-Out por el conector VGA. Osea, muy pocas.
Como un dolobu me recorrí la mitad de los negocios de galería gardín preguntando por ese cable (porque lo ví en Mercadolibre), pero nadie lo tenia. Suerte que no lo compré porque después me enteré cómo funcionaba 


Hay varios integrados que hacen la conversión (suelen costar 5/10 dolares los más baratos, pero claro que hay muchísimos más caros ). Hay algunos circuitos simples que podés probar, yo ahora no tengo ninguno a mano, pero googleando vas a encontrar seguro 

Recordá, ese cable solo te sirve si tu placa de video tiene TV-Out por el conector VGA.


Salu2!


----------



## RoVigo (Mar 18, 2010)

No me serviría a mi conectar de VGA a RGB (Vía Euroconector) un portatil con NVidia Geforce Go 7300 a Sony Trinitron?

Necesito algún conversor o de la salida del portatil voy a la TV con VGA-RGB?

Saldría así poniendo PAL en la confi de la gráfica:

http://www.planetronic.es/cable-video-rgb-3xrcam-vga-hd15m-p-2547.html

Entraría así:
http://www.pcxeon.com/951_adaptador-euroconector-a-rgb.html


----------



## matias_2008 (Abr 6, 2010)

hola tengo una placa de video ati radeon hd 3200 esta placa tiene salida tv out por el puerto vga con el diagrama de bidaiaria puedo conectar mi notebook a la tv la cual tiene entrada de video conponente (y cb cr) que tengo que hacer los con los pines de sincronismo ya que yo solo voy a utilizar la salida de video componente


----------



## djshavy (May 14, 2010)

Hola, necesito armar este dispositivo para un proyecto de la universidad, tengo algunas dudas respecto a sus componentes.

Tanto buscar pude encontrar el integrado principal (MC1377). El circuito tiene un cristal de 3.58 MHz en el mercado he encontrado un cristal de 3,579545 y otro de 3,58 pero con tres patillas, tomando este ultimo de que forma debo conectarlo?.

Con respecto al capacitor variable de 5 - 45 pF es posible reemplazarlo por alguno de otro valor "mas comercial" ya que no lo he podido encontrar.

Posee un transistor BF494 y me han vendido el reemplazo el C1393, éste si cumple la misma funcion?

Y por favor las ultimas dudas: Como puedo implementarle el selector de NTSC/PAL, para que sirven los switches S1 S2 S3, respectivamente Y on off, C on off Son salida para S-Video? y BURST

Estare muy agradecido con su ayuda.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2010)

Estos circuitos suelen fallar en su gran mayoria, depende mucho del diseño de la TV.

Piensa que los monitores trabajan a 32Khz/60hz como minimo mientras que las TV funcionan a 15khz/50hz o similares.

Muchas targetas de video ya tienen salida de video.

El condensador es de ajuste fino y puede ser cualquiera variable de pequeño valor de algunos picofaracios, si no puedes intentar añadiendo condensadores de 4.7pf en paralelo.

El condensador baja la frecuencia de oscilacion y permite ajustarlo con mucha mas precision.
El RESONADOR ceramico seguramente no te dara suficiente precision, pero si ya lo tienes puedes probar, la patilla del centro se conecta a masa.

La frecuencia debe ser muy exacta para que capture el COLOR, sino sale en blanco y negro.

Si la imagen que te sale no esta estabilidada, aunque sea sin color, es que tu TV no se adapta y no hay nada que hacer. (prueba con distintas resoluciones y frecuencias de la tarjeta grafica), 680,800


----------



## djshavy (May 15, 2010)

Gracias por tu respuesta, espero que este circuito me resulte "estable". Respecto a los switch S1 S2 y S3 que funcion estarian cumpliendo son para salida S Video?


----------



## diablorojo16 (Ene 25, 2011)

hola buenos días.
quien podría brindarme información acerca de la conversión de vídeo del puerto VGA a vídeo compuesto. o quien sabe como están hechos las TVBOX para que no sea cara. o que tengo que hacer para obtener el sincronismo que se necesita para poder visualizar en una TV CRT de vídeo compuesto.


----------



## Ligator (Feb 25, 2011)

Con un encoder RGB como el AD725.
Son de Analog devices y te envían los samples en pocos días.
Te dejo el datasheet, en la página 12 está el circuito que quieres hacer:

http://www.analog.com/static/imported-files/data_sheets/AD725.pdf


----------



## diablorojo16 (Mar 15, 2011)

buenos dias.

yo tambien estoy trabajando en este tema nada mas que pues tambine mi duda es el divisor de frecuencia que se tiene que hacer para que el MC1377 obtenga la sincronia de video compuesto par aque se pueda desplegar en una pantallas de tv. pero mi duda recae en la sincronia vertical y horizontal. del VGA de la computadora.

buenas dias.

l escribo para preguntar si me podrian proporcionar un poco de informacion hacerca del diseño. que mencionan.mi pregunta es si conectan las tierras del puerto vga a la tierras del circuito o simplemente omiten los pines de tierra del vga.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 15, 2011)

Lamentablemente ese circuito no funciona por si solo, se debe instalar algún software que cambie los sincronismos vertical y horizontal de la pc a los valores de NTSC o PAL según sea el caso, realmente es muy difícil hacerlo funcionar solo conseguirás un resultado parcial.


----------



## diablorojo16 (Mar 15, 2011)

hola buenos dias.
Gerson strauss

gracias por la informacion. pero quisiera saber como se llama el software que se utiliza para lograr el resultado que espera uno.

espero las informacion. gracias


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 15, 2011)

Conozco uno que se llama POWERSTRIP pero no funciona con todas las tarjetas de video, el software puede manipular los sincronismos de la pc y llevarlos a los valores de NTSC o PAL.


----------



## diablorojo16 (Mar 15, 2011)

buenos tardes.

disculpa en tu caso lo probastes con ese circuito. otra pregunta en el diagrama no espesifica que pines de tierra del puerto VGA se conectan a tierra quisiera saber si se conecta algunos de los 15 pines del 
VGA  tierra y cuales son?.  o no son nesesarios para este diagrama los pines de tierra. esspero su respuesta. gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/vga2tv/vga2palntsc.html

El cristal 3.579545 Mh es 3.58 Mh ( el valor se ha redondeado, para poder ponerlo en el cuerpo del cristal). Este cristal es para el sistema NTSC.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diablorojo16 (Mar 15, 2011)

hola

elaficionado.

disculpa pero no ando usando el AD722 este ya no se consigue esta descontinuado solo se consigue el AD725 que es su similar de este. yo quiero saber como se le puede hacer con el MC1377 ue se muestra en el diagrama de la parte superior del tema. pero me interesa este IC por que es mas facil de conseguir en el mercado local de mi pais. espero su respuesta si tiene algun tipo de infromacion acerca de este IC que no sea la hoja de datos de este integrado.


----------



## mauu (May 27, 2011)

En esta pagina encontré un circuito muy simple que solo lleva un capacitor y transforma vga a rca.

http://www.elgroso.com/foro/tips-y-trucos/hace-tu-adaptador-pc-tv-ya!/

Me inquieta quemar la salida en el la prueba, pero se parece mucho a la salida s-video a la cual con un capacitor si podes transforma en una rca (el de pablin funciona perfecto, yo lo hice)

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/svideo/index.htm


----------



## garzoncity (Jul 7, 2011)

hola amigos esta pagina tiene circuitos muy simples, no se si funcionaran, hay alguien que ta los halla hecho,

*VGA (Conector D-SUB) a TV (Conector RCA):*





NOTA: el capacitor se consigue en cualquier casa de electrónica y se pide "capacitor cerámico de 470 pico faradios", por las dudas lo pongo y cuesta menos de 50c no me acuerdo cuanto.

Fuente:

   Buscando en google y usando un poco la cabeza.



en esta  web: http://www.elgroso.com/foro/tips-y-trucos/hace-tu-adaptador-pc-tv-ya!/


----------



## mauu (Jul 7, 2011)

hice el circuito pero no me funciono, no creo que me halla equivocado. Prueben si quieren. No se me quemo nada.


----------



## maezca (Jul 7, 2011)

yo tambien hace un rato lo vi y me parecio medio raro que varios pines se unan entre si.. despues investigue un poco y ve como hacerlo con salida de componente pero de esto nada :/

edit: Me refiero al esquema que dejo garzoncity


----------



## fanatico (Ago 4, 2012)

Buenas, soy nuevo en este foro y no se si este post tiene que ir en este foro, si no pido algun admin que lo mueva.

Bueno mi problema es que hace poco me compre un conversor para pasar señal de mi portatil hp-pavilion g7 con una grafica Radeon 6470M de VGA a RCA, el conversor en cuestion es:http://img.alibaba.com/photo/374001094/PC_VGA_to_AV_TV_RCA_video_converter_adapters.jpg

Bien mi problema es que en algunas teles se ve bien pero en otras se ve en blanco y negro, creo que es algun tema del ntsc o del pal pero no estoy seguro, el aparato en cuestion tiene un botoncito para poner en ntsc o pal pero cambiandolo de ahi no consigo nada.

Lo e probado en unas 4 teles 2 mas o menos del mismo año (viejas) otra un poco mas actual y otra nueva funciona en una de las viejas y en la nueva, pero en la otra vieja y la que no es ni muy vieja ni muy nueva nada en blanco y negro. Me estoy desesperando un poco ya que no se ni que es ni que hacer para arreglarlo, tambien e leido que puede ser tema de sincronismos lo que no se es si la grafica que tengo me deja cambiar algo de eso.

si alguien puede ayudarme lo agradeceria me estoy volviendo loco y no se que mas puedo hacer 

gracias por todo


----------



## casuca22 (Ago 11, 2012)

también hace tiempo necesito hacer esa convercion y no he encontrado nada de (vga a video)


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2012)

No se puede de forma sencilla. Hay que poner un adaptador "inteligente" que lo haga, no es sencillo ni barato, pero existir existe.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 11, 2012)

Hola a todos

El nombre del tema es: Convertidor de señal vga-rca.
Ya visitaron este enlace:
http://www.google.com.mx/#hl=es-419&gs_nf=1&cp=5&gs_id=l&xhr=t&q=VGA+To+rca&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=VGA+T&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=53154d75570ff209&biw=1366&bih=588

Inclusive hay unos convertidores que los venden ya hechos.
Vean también este Video en YouTube




 
saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## casuca22 (Ago 14, 2012)

yo quería algo que lo pudiera fabricar uno mismo....
era la idea pues....


----------



## ricardocoello (Nov 28, 2012)

buenas noches
mi pregunta es la siguiente es que tengo un proyecto de  la construccion de un cable de vga a rca.
que funciona de un dvd a un monitor, el problema es tengo dudas ya que un monitor no es como una television normal 
y pero si es de una pc a una television
saludos.


----------



## Niht (Nov 29, 2012)

No conosco una forma casera de hacer este cable en el comercio consigues una interface que se encarga de esto y no te sale tan costosa.


----------



## elkin limas (Nov 1, 2014)

casuca22 dijo:
			
		

> yo quería algo que lo pudiera fabricar uno mismo....
> era la idea pues....



claro esa es la idea y si la tiene me la pasa por que lo quiero para mi tambien 
agradezco informacion


----------



## vicentito (Nov 1, 2014)

Hola como les va, quiero conectar mi notebook que trae salida VGA a mi televisor de tubo de 21 puladas a traves de las fichas de "audio-video" que el mismo posee, ¿como lo hago?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 21, 2017)

http://www.electronicasi.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/transcodificador.pdf


----------

